# Any news on the next generation EOS?



## DZD (Mar 25, 2007)

Does anyone have any news on the next gen EOS? Thanks.


----------



## BostonB6 (Nov 16, 2005)

All speculation on my part:

Considering that there was a redesign for MY2012 and given the low production volumes, I would expect no major revisions to the EOS anytime soon and it may be likely that VW drops the EOS in the US all together and replaces it with the GTI Cabrio softtop. Not as nice as the EOS but at a lower price point.


----------



## DZD (Mar 25, 2007)

I hope not - I'd hate to see the only folding hard top convertible with a built in sunroof go away. If they could just make it better looking and offer a TDI version - I think it would sell more.


----------



## BostonB6 (Nov 16, 2005)

So, my prediction is closer to reality. 

http://ca.autoblog.com/2012/11/29/volkswagen-eos-wont-be-replaced-golf-cabriolet-possible/ 

This week's Los Angeles Auto Show plays host to the coming out party for the 2013 Volkswagen Beetle Convertible, which once again gives the German automaker a pair of four-seat convertibles clustered within striking distance of each other's price ranges. That won't be the case for long, however, as * the recently refreshed Eos folding hardtop convertible won't get a successor.* 

The handwriting has been on the wall for the slow-selling model, which is priced above the new Beetle droptop, starting at $39,875 despite offering a similar powertrain to the Beetle Turbo, which rings up for several thousand less and the base 2.5-liter Beetle Convertibles starting at just $28,775. Through October, Volkswagen has managed to sell just 5,529 Eos units, down 17.8 per cent over 2011. This, despite a modest facelift and equipment updates for the 2012 model year. At the same time that the Eos was getting freshened, VW introduced the similarly sized and similar looking Golf Cabriolet for Europe, which despite folding hardtop construction, seemingly obviated the Eos' business case. The Cabriolet subsequently spawned GTI and R variants, giving the model further momentum and appeal. 

Klaus Bischoff, Volkswagen's head of global design, did not tell Autoblog when the Eos will be phased out – VW has already released a 2013 model – but he did confirm that a replacement is not in the cards. However, *Bischoff did express clear support for the idea of bringing the Golf Cabriolet to North America, as well as the GTI Convertible.*


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

A5 or BMW ?


----------



## BostonB6 (Nov 16, 2005)

mark_d_drake said:


> A5 or BMW ?


 Not sure yet :laugh:


----------



## chocoholic_too (Jan 2, 2007)

I thought the new Passat is supposed get a cabriolet version in 2015 and thus replace the EOS?


----------



## BostonB6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Report (Sept 2012): Volkswagen shares details on future lineup, new Phaeton and mid-size crossover on the way

It’s obvious that auto conglomerates are stuck in huge sales wars to see who could beat each other to the punch in terms of global market shares. In lieu of this, AutomotiveNews reports that Volkswagen has released some details surrounding the future of its lineup in the near future

This includes an all-new Volkswagen Phaeton, the ill-fated flagship that could make it to US shores. Other projects include a new crossover as well. This crossover is expected to sit above the Tiguan, but below the Touareg.

Beginning with Volkswagen’s European city car, Volkswagen reportedly said that it is still not planned for the US, but it can be engineered quickly to meet US specification. This is most likely thanks to the new emergence of Volkswagen’s MQB modular platform.

The Golf and the Beetle will continue to carry on as is, with the Beetle convertible going on sale this December—an odd time to begin releasing a droptop in the heat of winter. The Golf MK7 is expected to be in the US by 2014. A plug-in version should also be in the mix of the new Golf lineup.

The Golf’s sexier sibling, the Scirocco could see our shores by 2016, which is about the time when Volkswagen should be completely redesigning the vehicle.

*The Eos carries on for the next couple years, though the Eos is expected to see an axe at some point to make way for the new Golf-based cabrio in 2014 or 2015. Additionally, Volkswagen will seek to make a Europe-only Passat convertible, though there was no indication of its approval.*

The Jetta could see a redesign, or a mid-cycle refresh as early as 2015 or 2016. A Hybrid version will be hitting showrooms in November, while the SportWagen estate will be redesigned before the sedan in 2014, or 2015. Volkswagen is also considering an Alltrack crossover model a la Subaru Outback.

The much anticipated BlueSport mid-engined two-seater roadster has been spotted in prototype form, though Volkswagen hasn’t reported on its approval just yet. According AN, Volkswagen executives are unsure about its success in the US.

The Passat carries on unchanged for a refresh most likely due in 2014 with a CC refresh due in 2015.

Last but not least, the big-dog Phaeton flagship, which was actually a very nice luxury executive sedan, could return to the United States. It’s been six years since the last Phaeton was sold in the US brand new and this was due to the poor reception of “buying a $60,000+ Volkswagen,” when you could just gen an Audi. Though word is that the new Volkswagen will be far more value-aimed and should cost less than $70,000 as a base model. A 12-cylinder model is still expected to be in the mix and should cost around $100,000.

The last Phaeton was Volkswagen over engineering a car at its best and the result was one of the finest luxury sedans money could buy. Let’s not forget, Volkswagen’s at-the-time CEO, Ferdinand Piech, who set some 10 outstanding standards that the Phaeton had to meet and exceed. One of those standards was that the Phaeton should be capable of being driven at 300 km/h at full load, all day during an ambient exterior temperature of 50 deg C (122 deg F), while maintaining 22 deg C (72 deg F) for the interior. Durrr…..

The biggest problem it had in this country was rather a badging issue as the Phaeton saw some decent success in its home market. Thanks to Volkswagen’s MQB platform, the new Phaeton will most likely be far cheaper to produce and more cost efficient. But unfortunately, it also means it’ll be less over-engineered, which is a characteristic that car enthusiasts often appreciate.

- By: Chris Chin

Source: AutomotiveNews

Tags: Volkswagen BlueSport Concept, Volkswagen Eos, Volkswagen Golf, Volkswagen Golf MK7, Volkswagen Golf VII, Volkswagen Jetta, Volkswagen Phaeton, Volkswagen Polo, Volkswagen Tiguan




chocoholic_too said:


> I thought the new Passat is supposed get a cabriolet version in 2015 and thus replace the EOS?


----------



## dhaberer (Sep 11, 2012)

That's a shame. The Eos got me to the VW dealership, but I walked out with a Jetta TDI instead. I'd gladly upgrade to an EOS TDI if they had such a vehicle available.


----------

